# Peloponnese solo Feb/Mar...any reason I shouldn't??



## JacSprat

Hi Folks -
Tough as old boots solo female and pooch are thinking about heading slowly through Italy then ferrying to Greece for a couple of months in a PVC. I know the weather won't be perfect but walking is my thing so cooler weather is OK. Any strong feelings about security? Will there be plenty of other English speaking MHers about that time of year?? Talking to my dog only for two months would seem a little one-sided, never mind a bit barking (boom boom!). 
Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## Superk

Lots of info here: magbaz travels it's one of their favourite winter stops.

and search for Don Madge's posts on here - he goes Italy-Greece on his way to Turkey - he's setting off December 27.

Hope to be that way ourselves very soon when Icesave sends our money back.

Good Luck

 
Keith


----------



## apxc15

Not much use to you as I haven't done that trip, yet. I do admire your bottle though. As a solo male I know how tough it can be at times so I wish you well and if you decide to post your experiences I for one would love to read them,

Pete

PS Tempted to pull up sticks here in Spain and join you.


----------



## Autoquest

Just got back. Not many Brits make it over there, you might see the odd one or two if your lucky. You will love it though - especially at that time of year. 

Can I recommend Castle View camping at Mystras and Camping Koroni at Koroni.

No problems at all with security.


----------



## JacSprat

Superk said:


> Lots of info here: magbaz travels it's one of their favourite winter stops.
> 
> and search for Don Madge's posts on here - he goes Italy-Greece on his way to Turkey - he's setting off December 27.
> 
> Hope to be that way ourselves very soon when Icesave sends our money back.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> 
> Keith


Thanks for that Keith! (nice van, BTW)
Been sifting through all the excellent info from the handsome Don et al for a while now. It would be very cool to hook up with other motorhomefacts posters from time to time while there since my concern, really, is going it alone. I spend loads of time solo MHing in France, but I speak a good deal of French so don't go bonkers. Picked up a Greek phrase book yesterday. To fegari ini kokino (the moon is red??? how will that help me find the loo :roll: ) Of course the other issue is feeling vulnerable in a traditional, macho culture as a solo female MHer. Just wondering if anyone who's travelled rural Greece has had any 'bad vibes' of this ilk? I don't imagine it would stop me going, but better the devil you know.


----------



## JacSprat

Autoquest said:


> Just got back. Not many Brits make it over there, you might see the odd one or two if your lucky. You will love it though - especially at that time of year.
> 
> Can I recommend Castle View camping at Mystras and Camping Koroni at Koroni.
> 
> No problems at all with security.


Efharisto Autoquest - just what I wanted to hear. I will most certainly try both campsites.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Jac,

We have spent many years touring Greece and have never felt threatened.

If you spend time touring the Peloponnese in Jan/Feb you will lucky to meet another Brit or any other motorhomers but you will usually come across some at Camping Fines, Finikoundas. There's usually somebody wintering there.

There are not many camp sites open all winter the two mentioned by Autoquest don't usually open until the 1st April.

In the winter if you use the short sea crossings Bari/Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras you should be able to use your van to sleep in over night. The smaller ferry companies don't usually stick to the Camping on Board dates of 1st April to the 31st October.

In Jan we will be using the Agoudimos Lines day sailing from Brindisi this runs six days a week and departs at 11.30 hrs. It arrives in Igoumentisa about 20.00 hrs and then you can either spend the night in front of the ferry terminal building or drive a few miles south and park on the small harbour of Plataria.

If you let me have an e mail address I mail you some extra info you might find useful.

This is us and Magbaz travels on the Camping on Board the Brindisi-Igoumenitsa ferry a few years ago it was early Jan.










Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## kennyo

Hi while we were in Croatia we met a lady and her son 14 + dog who had just driven up from Greece after spending 3 months there and they said it was excellent. They arrived in Febuary after spending the winter in sicilly and said the weather was great as well.


----------



## JacSprat

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> We have spent many years touring Greece and have never felt threatened.
> 
> If you spend time touring the Peloponnese in Jan/Feb you will lucky to meet another Brit or any other motorhomers but you will usually come across some at Camping Fines, Finikoundas. There's usually somebody wintering there.
> 
> There are not many camp sites open all winter the two mentioned by Autoquest don't usually open until the 1st April.
> 
> In the winter if you use the short sea crossings Bari/Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras you should be able to use your van to sleep in over night. The smaller ferry companies don't usually stick to the Camping on Board dates of 1st April to the 31st October.
> 
> In Jan we will be using the Agoudimos Lines day sailing from Brindisi this runs six days a week and departs at 11.30 hrs. It arrives in Igoumentisa about 20.00 hrs and then you can either spend the night in front of the ferry terminal building or drive a few miles south and park on the small harbour of Plataria.
> 
> If you let me have an e mail address I mail you some extra info you might find useful.
> 
> This is us and Magbaz travels on the Camping on Board the Brindisi-Igoumenitsa ferry a few years ago it was early Jan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Safe travelling.
> 
> Don


Wow Don - I get the picture! Well it all seems to conspire for a YES - I'm planning seriously now for a slow drive down through Italy from mid January. I reckon I'll stay a couple of months, hopefully with a little foray into Turkey. Lucky us eh? I will certainly take your advice for a short sea crossing, especially since there's a dog involved. Next step is to hunt for an affordable genny since I can see there'll be a wee bit of wild camping involved. I would indeed be grateful for any info you'd like to send. You're a star Don! I'll PM you my email.

Happy trails,
Jac


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Jac,

If you want to venture into Turkey make sure your insurance covers you.

You will need a manual Green Card and also breakdown/accident cover.

Go for it.  

Don


----------



## peejay

Hi Jac;

Most has been said already but I'll add my two pennarth,

As Don has said, theres not many sites open at that time of year and even if its listed as all year, its always best to give them a ring to make sure before a specific journey, they might close the gates if business is slack.
Do a search on our campsite database, there are a few in there.
Aginari Beach near Loutra Killins is one that is used by quite a few out of season, we stayed in season and can recommend it, you'll get a very warm welcome.
Further down the west coast is Camping Palouki, once again very freindly owners and in a superb location.
Give Athens a go if you get the time, Camping Athens definately open all year and is the closest site to the city.
Strictly speaking, wildcamping is not allowed, but it is tolerated if you are discreet, you shouldn't have any problems out of the main season.
The only other thing I could add is have a good scan back through the Greece touring forum (the one you're in now lol), you'll pick up some good info there.

Have a great time, you'll love it.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Jac,

I've had a senior moment.  

You won't be able to go into Turkey with Murphy, they are not in the pet passport scheme.  

Don


----------



## JacSprat

peejay said:


> Hi Jac;
> 
> Most has been said already but I'll add my two pennarth,
> 
> As Don has said, theres not many sites open at that time of year and even if its listed as all year, its always best to give them a ring to make sure before a specific journey, they might close the gates if business is slack.
> Do a search on our campsite database, there are a few in there.
> Aginari Beach near Loutra Killins is one that is used by quite a few out of season, we stayed in season and can recommend it, you'll get a very warm welcome.
> Further down the west coast is Camping Palouki, once again very freindly owners and in a superb location.
> Give Athens a go if you get the time, Camping Athens definately open all year and is the closest site to the city.
> Strictly speaking, wildcamping is not allowed, but it is tolerated if you are discreet, you shouldn't have any problems out of the main season.
> The only other thing I could add is have a good scan back through the Greece touring forum (the one you're in now lol), you'll pick up some good info there.
> 
> Have a great time, you'll love it.
> 
> Pete


Just brilliant. Thanks to you all for the encouragement. I just can't wait - what an adventure! The only thing I'm not really looking forward to - is the Retsina! Who knows, I may even acquire a taste for that evil ferment under the right conditions.

I was originally planning a winter in Morocco, but with all the potential pitfalls of travelling with a dog there - having to stay in Europe for 6 months to satisfy pet passport hoop-jumping etc - it made it too restrictive. This'll be a problem in Asian Turkey as well, so will play that possibility by ear. Incidentally, the Rough Guide Greece recommends NEVER letting a dog run free, especially in rural Greece, for they wrecklessly leave poisoned bait around to 'control' stray dog and cat populations. I'm glad my Murph has a finicky appetite!

Back to the maps!!


----------



## JacSprat

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jac,
> 
> I've had a senior moment.
> 
> You won't be able to go into Turkey with Murphy, they are not in the pet passport scheme.
> 
> Don


I beat you to it Don - just checked out the scheme's website. Ho Hum!
I'll be cheering their entry to the EU for that reason alone. I bet THAT statement will elicit a few retorts...


----------



## peejay

> Incidentally, the Rough Guide Greece recommends NEVER letting a dog run free, especially in rural Greece, for they wrecklessly leave poisoned bait around to 'control' stray dog and cat populations


Theres not many minus points about Greece but unfortunately wild dogs and cats are a big problem, you'll often get a visit from them scavenging for food. Sometimes its hard to resist the temptation but once you give them a scrap you won't get rid of them.
The other one is litter, it does spoil some lovely locations.

Map wise, some maps can be a bit hit and miss. The 'Road Editions' maps are about the most accurate ones, you can get them from Stanfords.

Pete


----------



## JacSprat

apxc15 said:


> Not much use to you as I haven't done that trip, yet. I do admire your bottle though. As a solo male I know how tough it can be at times so I wish you well and if you decide to post your experiences I for one would love to read them,
> 
> Pete
> 
> PS Tempted to pull up sticks here in Spain and join you.


Hi Pete - sorry I didn't respond earlier. I hear the weather leaves a bit to be desired in Spain at the mo'. By the looks of the photo Don posted, there'll be plenty of room on the ferry to Patras!
I love soloing! Brought a good mate with me to France for a couple of weeks last year - fun, but I've been on my own so long now that it's almost impossible to adapt to another, especially in the limited confines of the Tribby. The dog seems to 'meet' me tons of lovely people on our travels, so I never feel lonley. It's just a shame that as a female soloist, one is a bit more conspicuous in certain places. I'm waxing my false moustache as we speak...
Have a great time in Spain!
Jac


----------



## JacSprat

peejay said:


> Incidentally, the Rough Guide Greece recommends NEVER letting a dog run free, especially in rural Greece, for they wrecklessly leave poisoned bait around to 'control' stray dog and cat populations
> 
> 
> 
> Theres not many minus points about Greece but unfortunately wild dogs and cats are a big problem, you'll often get a visit from them scavenging for food. Sometimes its hard to resist the temptation but once you give them a scrap you won't get rid of them.
> The other one is litter, it does spoil some lovely locations.
> 
> Map wise, some maps can be a bit hit and miss. The 'Road Editions' maps are about the most accurate ones, you can get them from Stanfords.
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete - Too bad TomTom isn't on board for Greece yet. Guess I'll have to blow the dust off the ole' compass and map. 
Spent a lot of time in Mexico when I was still Canadian. Heartbreaking story for animals there at the time too. Never got used to it. An excruciatingly slow and painful death by poisoning (never mind the consequences for other animals that feed on poisoned carcasses) is simply indefensible for modern European countries. There are other, more effective ways...I always try not to be too soft (I'm an ex farm-girl), but there's a line in the sand here. Hey ho - part of real travelling is experiencing the reality of the host country without getting too self-righteous. But I'm steeling myself, and no, I'm tough enough not to feed strays  .


----------



## bigfoot

If you want to free camp try the carpark at Epidouvros theatre and Limini bay.


----------



## JacSprat

bigfoot said:


> If you want to free camp try the carpark at Epidouvros theatre and Limini bay.


Cheers Bigfoot - it'll go on my list.


----------



## 38Rover

Hi
Did it May of this year boat from Venice camping on board best part of the holiday.I was disappointed weather was very mixed and so many places spoilt with litter flytipping wild dogs and cats,tanker driver strike .Found Greece expensive about same prices as GB food medeocere Spain is a much better bet.Very few Brits some Dutch who all speak good english very quite in May some sites closed those open very quite.Don't miss the Corinith canal view from the road bridge that cross is it park either side and walk across spectacular.
We did find some good camp sites between 18 and 25 euros a night in May so again not cheap.
Ionion Beech Gilfa (one of the best sites ever)
Kato Alissos nr Patras good small shop nice people
Finikounda Good nr Pylos
Kastraki Nr Asani
camping Kyparissaia 
Enjoy your trip Colin Frier


----------



## JacSprat

[quote="38Rover"]Hi
Did it May of this year boat from Venice camping on board best part of the holiday.I was disappointed weather was very mixed and so many places spoilt with litter flytipping wild dogs and cats,tanker driver strike .Found Greece expensive about same prices as GB food medeocere Spain is a much better bet.

Thanks for your honesty Colin. Litter was mentioned in a couple of other posts too. Was shocked by some of the fly-tipping in Spain last year's trip, and you should see the end of my lane in Hampshire! Nowhere seems immune to the mindless. I'll have selective vision for all of that, but it is disappointing to hear that it's generally expensive there. I'll really do my homework to keep costs down I guess. Been wanting to tour the antiquities all my life, so it'll be worth a few sacrifices.


----------



## Autoquest

I spoke to the owner of Koroni Camping before I left and was assured that they have just started opening all year as they now live on site - they close for one week in October while they sort out the pool etc. Check out their web site.

Go with Don's flow...... Good stuff


----------



## JacSprat

Autoquest said:


> I spoke to the owner of Koroni Camping before I left and was assured that they have just started opening all year as they now live on site - they close for one week in October while they sort out the pool etc. Check out their web site.
> 
> Go with Don's flow...... Good stuff


Merci! Will do, and I'll say hi to them for you :wink: :wink:


----------



## Autoquest

We toured the usual sites of antiquity but it was getting a bit ABC by the end (another byzantine church) but the amphitheatre at Epidauros really blew us away  Don't make the mistake of going to port Epidauros and mistaking it for the main event!

Napfolio old town is also a must - as is Gyros in pita


----------



## JacSprat

Autoquest said:


> We toured the usual sites of antiquity but it was getting a bit ABC by the end (another byzantine church) but the amphitheatre at Epidauros really blew us away  Don't make the mistake of going to port Epidauros and mistaking it for the main event!
> 
> Napfolio old town is also a must - as is Gyros in pita


Har Har! Yes, I'll have to be selective. Did an Art History course with the OU recently - gonna stick with things I've studied for the most part.


----------



## Superk

kennyo said:


> Hi while we were in Croatia we met a lady and her son 14 + dog who had just driven up from Greece after spending 3 months there and they said it was excellent. They arrived in Febuary after spending the winter in sicilly and said the weather was great as well.


Hi don't mean to sidetrack the thread but were these folks Alison (Mum) and Harry (son)? If so we spent time with them in Sicily and Harry's activities get a few pages in my current book. Brave lady.

 
Keith


----------



## 2escapees

We are leaving the Loire for the Peloponnese early in the new year and taking the ferry from Brindisi or Bar to Patras. Plan to spend Jan and Feb there before returning home. Maybe will bump into you (not literally!)


----------



## JacSprat

2escapees said:


> We are leaving the Loire for the Peloponnese early in the new year and taking the ferry from Brindisi or Bar to Patras. Plan to spend Jan and Feb there before returning home. Maybe will bump into you (not literally!)


We just might! I'll be spending much of Jan wandering around Italy, then will head across. 
What route will you take into Italy that time of year? Mont Blanc or south via the Riviera?


----------



## kennyo

Hi Superk

Yes that was them still seem to be enjoying it and I can believe you have a few tales about Harry


----------



## autostratus

2escapees said:


> We are leaving the Loire for the Peloponnese early in the new year and taking the ferry from Brindisi or Bar to Patras. Plan to spend Jan and Feb there before returning home. Maybe will bump into you (not literally!)


Hi Mike

Glad to see you here. Long time no see.
We welcome your extensive knowledge of Europe, North Africa, Asia and beyond...


----------



## 2escapees

JacSprat said:


> 2escapees said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving the Loire for the Peloponnese early in the new year and taking the ferry from Brindisi or Bar to Patras. Plan to spend Jan and Feb there before returning home. Maybe will bump into you (not literally!)
> 
> 
> 
> We just might! I'll be spending much of Jan wandering around Italy, then will head across.
> What route will you take into Italy that time of year? Mont Blanc or south via the Riviera?
Click to expand...

Riveria route for us as there is going to be lots of snow this year, Then Florence and Rome before crossing over to the east coast. Probably stopping and Finikonda and Methoni for a few weeks in the Peloponnese. We drive a French registered Rapido 972M.


----------



## 2escapees

autostratus said:


> 2escapees said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving the Loire for the Peloponnese early in the new year and taking the ferry from Brindisi or Bar to Patras. Plan to spend Jan and Feb there before returning home. Maybe will bump into you (not literally!)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike
> 
> Glad to see you here. Long time no see.
> We welcome your extensive knowledge of Europe, North Africa, Asia and beyond...
Click to expand...

Hi

Yes we have been away for some months as we drove to Beijing along the Silk Route and came home via Mongolia, Siberia, Kazakhstan and Belarus. It was a wonderful journey but put another 29,000kms on out Rapido.


----------



## JacSprat

2escapees said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2escapees said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are leaving the Loire for the Peloponnese early in the new year and taking the ferry from Brindisi or Bar to Patras. Plan to spend Jan and Feb there before returning home. Maybe will bump into you (not literally!)
> 
> 
> 
> We just might! I'll be spending much of Jan wandering around Italy, then will head across.
> What route will you take into Italy that time of year? Mont Blanc or south via the Riviera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riveria route for us as there is going to be lots of snow this year, Then Florence and Rome before crossing over to the east coast. Probably stopping and Finikonda and Methoni for a few weeks in the Peloponnese. We drive a French registered Rapido 972M.
Click to expand...

I think I'll go the same route and stop in St Remy (where I used to work) on the way. Lucky you living in the Loire! I'll pick up some nice Ventoux rose in hopes of running into you in Greece. I'm in a Trigano Tribute with a Brompton foldy bike on the back and a little terrier in the passenger seat. 
Safe trip down!

Jacquie


----------



## tombo5609

Just one tip I heard from a young lady touring India solo. Learn a few threatening swearwords. If approached telling them to %"$+& off in their own laguage tends to have shock effect.


----------



## Don_Madge

2escapees said:


> Riveria route for us as there is going to be lots of snow this year


Do you have a crystal ball or a decent long range weather site.  

I'm interested as I'm of to Turkey just after Christmas.

Don


----------



## 2escapees

Don Madge said:


> 2escapees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riveria route for us as there is going to be lots of snow this year
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a crystal ball or a decent long range weather site.
> 
> I'm interested as I'm of to Turkey just after Christmas.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

Just local farmers etc who "know" we are in for a long cold winter with lots of snow.


----------



## JacSprat

Don Madge said:


> 2escapees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Riveria route for us as there is going to be lots of snow this year
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a crystal ball or a decent long range weather site.
> 
> I'm interested as I'm of to Turkey just after Christmas.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

Ho Ho Don!
Looks like Mike's French farmers are spot on. Poor Russell is in a blizzard trying to get to Garda. Looks like we'll all be bottlenecking the Riviera route to the Italian ferries! :x-mas:

Jacquie


----------



## Don_Madge

Hi Jacquie & Monty,

I will use my usual route via Luxembourg, Trier, Strasbourg, Basel, St Gothard Tunnel, Milan, Bologna and Brindisi.

The Swiss are on the ball with the snow clearing through the Alps, we don't bother with snow chains 8O we use the curtains 8O just pull them and settle down until the road is cleared.

We have been very lucky so far never had any serious hold ups, though once we did have to follow a snow plough over the Katara Pass (1700 metres) in Greece.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## JacSprat

Don Madge said:


> Hi Jacquie & Monty,
> 
> I will use my usual route via Luxembourg, Trier, Strasbourg, Basel, St Gothard Tunnel, Milan, Bologna and Brindisi.
> 
> The Swiss are on the ball with the snow clearing through the Alps, we don't bother with snow chains 8O we use the curtains 8O just pull them and settle down until the road is cleared.
> 
> We have been very lucky so far never had any serious hold ups, though once we did have to follow a snow plough over the Katara Pass (1700 metres) in Greece.
> 
> Safe travelling.
> Don


Well, being Canadian - and from the sub-Arctic bit - I can get pretty smug about my inborn ability to drive on snow and ice. 'Course I always used studded snow tyres and plenty of bravado. Spent the night, -35 celsius, in a remote ditch in the Northwest Territories after a logging lorry quite literally blew me off the road going the opposite direction. I was saved by a military mummy bag, a bottle of Grand Marnier intended as a Christmas gift and ten emergency candles. Longest night I ever knew. Rescued by an adorable burly RCMP with a winch so happy ending!


----------

